

Longterm storage: NAS+HDDs+CrashPlan (for ARM) vs. costly Amazon Glacier [$$?] - benguild
http://benguild.com/2014/05/17/nas-hdd-crashplan-vs-amazon-glacier-cost/

======
eddieroger
I have two problems with the data as provided. First, the advantage Glacier
has over a NAS is that it's offsite. If my house goes up in flames, Glacier is
fine, but my NAS may be toast. I also don't think factoring in resale value is
a completely fair argument since there are lots of things that can't be
accounted for in resale, and it's more a snapshot of current resale value than
that of a few years from now. Glacier may be slow to retrieve and have
penalties for early retrieval, but that's a small cost to pay (I think) if I
have a catastrophe and need my data back.

